#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Problemas de Comunicação FIBERHOME com CCR12G-4S - Mikrotik

## edu_uti

Amigos do forum 

Peço ajuda de vcs estou com problema estranho acontecendo estou iniciando 
a montagem de um provedor de fibra utilizando a fiberhome modelo AN5116-06B

e a Gbic que estou utilizando e a da TP LINK de 1310 mm nas duas pontas tanto na fiberhome como 

no mkt e quando eventualmente desliga a fiberhome ele para de comunicar com a CCR ai 
tenho que trocar de gbic pra voltar a funcionar.

alguem tem alguma ideia ?

estou comprando as gbic da propria mkt pra fazer um teste .

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tenta fixar a auto-negociação no mikrotik para 1000 full-duplex (desligar a auto-negociação)

GBIC nao tem auto-negociação ou é 1000 ou nao eh rssrsr

----------


## joselino

Eu queria saber o seguinte eu tenho uma CCR 1009 a fiberhome será que funciona com ela

----------

